#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Database and Content >  >  The different DDL commands in SQL

## Lorraine

Hi all,

DDL commands are used to define or alter the structure of the database.



CREATE: To create databases and database objectsALTER: To alter existing database objectsDROP: To drop databases and databases objectsTRUNCATE: To remove all records from a table but not its database structureRENAME: To rename database objects

Thank you!

----------

